# Newbie



## ArtyGranny (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi everyone,

It's good to know about the existence of this forum!


----------



## Cherrelle DUK (Feb 17, 2021)

Hi @ArtyGranny, welcome to the forum!

Nice to have you here, do feel free to share a bit about you and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## Toucan (Feb 18, 2021)

Hello @ArtyGranny and welcome from me as well. ( Like the name )

Have you been diagnosed for very long, and how is it going for you?


----------



## ArtyGranny (Feb 18, 2021)

Cherrelle DUK said:


> Hi Newbie, welcome to the forum!
> 
> Nice to have you here, do feel free to share a bit about you and let us know if you have any questions.


Thank you Cherrelle and Toucan. I was diagnosed with Type II 3 weeks ago and am thankfully already making good progress blood-glucose wise due to medication and dietary changes. As weight loss is vitally important, not just because of diabetes but also because of other health disorders which I have, and because  I cannot swim or work out at the gym due to ongoing lockdown, I am also focussing on becoming more active through walking but have some way to go before reaching the recommended minimum of 150 minutes a week. 

What an emotional rollercoaster it is to adjust to the diagnosis and its implications. Rekindling my interest in and enjoyment of art is helping and I am sure that this forum will be highly valuable in several respects.


----------



## ArtyGranny (Feb 20, 2021)

My Hba1c score at the time of diagnosis in January was shockingly high (over 100) and I am waiting to learn the result of a repeat measurement which was done yesterday. 

Feeling uplifted, however, by fasting (pre-breakfast) blood glucose readings (using finger-prick kit) which are currently consistently within the range which has been set by the GP who is  treating me. 

I am taking Metformin 500mg 2x daily and Gliclazide 40mg 2x daily. I have made some adjustments to my diet (e.g. smaller portion sizes of carbs and mostly snacking on nuts, fruit and bars free of added sugars) and have started walking for longer periods of time on a daily basis, regardless of the weather.

There is a superb collection of recipes in this site, I see, with clear information about calorie/sugar/fat etc. content. I think that this is going to be very helpful and I have begun to write down a few of these in a notebook.

The NHS weight loss support programme also looks very useful and sensible.


----------



## ianf0ster (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi @ArtyGranny and welcome to the forum.
As Type 2 diabetics we are all slightly different and in some cases very different from each other.
Personally I use a Blood Glucose meter to guide me as to what is good for my body and what I should avoid or cut down on.
Personally my aim is to reduce the Insulin my body makes by reducing the need for it by cutting down on all carbohydrates. Thus I try to eat large satisfying meals based around Meat, Fish, Eggs, Cheese, Nuts and above ground veg. I try to avoid snacks because any food with some carbs will get my insulin production going again.

Fruit (and more so fruit juices) are mostly very high in carbs - so I avoid all fruit except berries(which are much lower). I know that many dT2 Diabetics can eat an apple or a carrot without problems - but I know from testing with my Blood Glucose meter that I can't.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Catherine Lindsay (Feb 21, 2021)

Hi and welcome I'm a newbie too but everyone is friendly and yes there's lots of advice on here. I'm enjoying the learning zone and I'm also pleased with my weight loss although I've dropped a lot in 3 weeks which is a bit scary!!! It needs to come off tho so I'm seeing this diagnosis as a blessing rather then a curse. X


----------



## Ditto (Feb 21, 2021)

Hello and welcome to the forum @ArtyGranny


----------



## ArtyGranny (Feb 21, 2021)

My Hba1c score at the time of diagnosis in January was shockingly high (over 100) and I am waiting to learn the result of a repeat measurement which was done yesterday.

Feeling uplifted, however, by fasting (pre-breakfast) blood glucose readings (using finger-prick kit) which are currently consistently within the range which has been set by the GP who is  treating me.

I am taking Metformin 500mg 2x daily and Gliclazide 40mg 2x daily. I have made some adjustments to my diet (e.g. smaller portion sizes of carbs and mostly snacking on nuts, fruit and bars free of added sugars) and have started walking for longer periods of time on a daily basis, regardless of the weather.

There is a superb collection of recipes in this site, I see, with clear information about calorie/sugar/fat etc. content. I think that this is going to be very helpful and I have begun to write down a few of these in a notebook.

The NHS weight loss support programme also looks very useful and sensible


ianf0ster said:


> Hi @ArtyGranny and welcome to the forum.
> As Type 2 diabetics we are all slightly different and in some cases very different from each other.
> Personally I use a Blood Glucose meter to guide me as to what is good for my body and what I should avoid or cut down on.
> Personally my aim is to reduce the Insulin my body makes by reducing the need for it by cutting down on all carbohydrates. Thus I try to eat large satisfying meals based around Meat, Fish, Eggs, Cheese, Nuts and above ground veg. I try to avoid snacks because any food with some carbs will get my insulin production going again.
> ...


Thank you for your comments, Ian. It's interesting to read various forum users' pathways to better control of their condition and I am keen to gather and consider tips and suggestions from other people like yourself who have knowledge and personal experience to draw upon.


----------



## ArtyGranny (Feb 21, 2021)

Th


Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum @ArtyGranny


Thanks for welcoming me, DittoJan!


----------



## ArtyGranny (Feb 21, 2021)

Ditto said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum @ArtyGranny


Thanks for welcoming me, DittoJan


Catherine Lindsay said:


> Hi and welcome I'm a newbie too but everyone is friendly and yes there's lots of advice on here. I'm enjoying the learning zone and I'm also pleased with my weight loss although I've dropped a lot in 3 weeks which is a bit scary!!! It needs to come off tho so I'm seeing this diagnosis as a blessing rather then a curse. X


Welcome to you too, Catherine. I like your positive framing of your diagnosis as a blessing in a sense and am thrilled for you that you have lost a fair amount of weight already. That's such good news! May you continue to have uplifting  results from your efforts and medication. I lost


ArtyGranny said:


> Thanks for welcoming me, DittoJan!



weight rapidly prior to being diagnosed, put a few pounds back on after starting medication a few weeks ago and am now seem to be losing a little weight again.


----------



## ArtyGranny (Apr 27, 2021)

My latest HbA1c is 45, about 3 months after I was diagnosed, I can stop one of the pills and I havw lost around 7 lbs. Thank you all and diabetes.org.uk for your information, advice, encouragement and support. 

Now for maintenance!


----------



## adrian1der (Apr 27, 2021)

Welcome @ArtyGranny - great progress so far


----------



## ArtyGranny (Apr 27, 2021)

Thank you adrian1der. Your own progress looks superb too and I hope that you continue to achieve your goals.


----------



## Christy (Apr 27, 2021)

ArtyGranny said:


> My latest HbA1c is 45, about 3 months after I was diagnosed
> 
> Now for maintenance!


Well done @ArtyGranny ! That's a great reduction.  I find the fear of returning to a higher HbA1c and/or increased weight a great motivator for maintenance. I love the food I'm eating and can still have cheese, gin & chocolate so can't complain .


----------



## ArtyGranny (Apr 27, 2021)

Warm thanks to you too, Christy. I Your weight loss, as with Adrian above, appears highly impressive.

I also allow myself to eat a little chocolate and other foods that are not of the healthiest type and find that it is easy to be very disciplined, moderate and sensible about intake because 0 is banned. It also helps to have a good supply of healthier foods at home so that choosing wisely on the whole is a relatively easy task.

My diet leans towards the Mediterranean and I have become more active through walking, gardening and various exercise routines. I am keen to begin the 5:2 semi-fasting diet now that I no longer have to take the sulfonylurea tablet and hope that this will lead to more rapid weight loss, especially around my abdomen which I understand to be the main "trouble spot".

I hope to share further


----------



## ArtyGranny (Apr 27, 2021)

oops! not finished

I hope to share further positive developments in a few months' time.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Apr 29, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @ArtyGranny, and congratulations on your positive start to diabetes management - very encouraging results!


----------



## ArtyGranny (Apr 29, 2021)

Thanks very much, everydayupsanddowns. 

I am feeling quite hungry after the first semi-fast day (recommended limit only 800 calories) but it is a tolerable level of hunger and I suppose that I will become used to it. On the plus side, the recipes sampled for lunch and evening meal are *delicious* and it will be very uplifting to keep in mind the multiple benefits to my physical health that are likely to accrue with further weight loss.

Is anyone else following the recipes put together by husband and wife Dr. Michael Mosley and Dr. Clare Bailey together with their collaborative cookbook partners?


----------



## ArtyGranny (Jun 6, 2021)

Is everyone having good weather just now and managing to enjoy sitting and walking about in it?

The 5:2 diet: started then stopped as wanted GP's guidance about whether I needed to adjust my dose of Metformin on semi-fast days. Received feedback after waiting a while (message: no change to medication needed) and subsequently resumed diet. Can still be a bit difficult but it helps to eat LOTS of veg and small portions of things like Soba noodles and lentil crackers. Weight loss is a slow process but have lost around 11lb since diagnosed so quite happy and intend to continue diet.

Had my 2nd COVID jab last Tuesday and have been feeling well - just tireder than usual - since then. Fasting blood sugars are up a bit, though. Wondering if related.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the update @ArtyGranny


----------



## trophywench (Jun 7, 2021)

Probably is related - but there again might not be.  because the jabs provoke an immune response for the body, the body reacts in a similar way to when the immune response responds to an infection - and since that latter always increases the BG anyway, hence if we think about that it's not really surprising finding that the BG increases after the jab.  Same thing can happen for a short time after flu jabs etc.

If it is not for a short time however, you probably need to look at the increase more closely, and then  take whatever other steps are required to try and negate or counteract the increase.


----------



## ArtyGranny (Jun 15, 2021)

Thank you trophywench. It would be more accurate to state that following receipt of the 2nd COVID19 jab on 1st June 2021, I have noticed more pronounced spikes in the graph of my fasting blood sugar readings than has ever been the case since I started measuring and recording on 2nd Feb of this year. What you are saying about my immune response to the vaccine makes sense and it will be interesting to note if the graph flattens out once another week or so has gone by. 

It will also help to resume more regular exercise as I have not been walking etc. as much as I used to, lately.

Happy to report that the 5:2 diet seems to be working well, though. I started a while ago, stopped after a few days until medical approval and guidance about medication dosage (Metformin only) was obtained then resumed on 31st May after receiving both. In the course of just 15 days, consuming a maximum of 975 calories (usually less but more than 800 calories) on each of 2 days each week, I have lost 5lb. I think that following this diet is accelerating my weight loss and would therefore like to recommend it again to other people. 

I have lost 1 stone 2lb since I recorded my heaviest recent weight during February and hope to continue along this pathway but losing excess weight at a faster rate because of continuing to follow the 5:2 diet + being more active again.


----------



## ArtyGranny (Nov 2, 2021)

Latest HbA1c result is 42. Must admit to being a little disappointed as predicted results using the accu-chek calculator have been suggesting <40 over the last few months but I appreciate that this is nevertheless a good result and one which indicates modest improvement compared to the last HbA1c (45) in April of this year.

I am now waiting for a GP response. Wondering if still necessary/desirable to do daily finger-prick testing and to take 2 x Metformin daily. Would be nice to reduce frequency of the former.

Not exercising as often as I should so need to focus on restoring an activity routine (especially via daily walking) and weight loss has stopped (probably connected to this and due to giving up the strict calorie-counting of the 5:2 diet) but I continue to be careful about my diet. Blood pressure is much improved and this is very uplifting. Also pleased that many of my clothes (skirts and trousers) are rather loose and will need to be altered. Buying new clothes 1 size down feels  as well.

Wish that I could book an appointment to have my Covid19 booster jab but the portal (for NHS Scotland) is not yet available to people in my categories and there is no indication as yet that walk-in centres will be made available. I am continuing to be very careful accordingly.

I hope that other people with T2 are doing well generally and seeing improvements which raise their spirits and strengthen hope.


ArtyGranny said:


> Thank you trophywench. It would be more accurate to state that following receipt of the 2nd COVID19 jab on 1st June 2021, I have noticed more pronounced spikes in the graph of my fasting blood sugar readings than has ever been the case since I started measuring and recording on 2nd Feb of this year. What you are saying about my immune response to the vaccine makes sense and it will be interesting to note if the graph flattens out once another week or so has gone by.
> 
> It will also help to resume more regular exercise as I have not been walking etc. as much as I used to, lately.
> 
> ...


----------



## NotPink (Nov 3, 2021)

I bought a treadmill for the winter months which I combine with outdoor walks when suitable. Pre diabetic but watching the BG levels when I need to...lost a lot of weight in 2 years.
Waiting for our booster jab and we are in the portal for England! Made a few enquiries and have an appt for 17th November now. Been careful throughout covid19 time and wary of public indoor spaces still so don't visit shops yet as some folk get too close without their masks on.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 4, 2021)

ArtyGranny said:


> Wondering if still necessary/desirable to do daily finger-prick testing and to take 2 x Metformin daily. Would be nice to reduce frequency of the former.



My (unqualified) opinion, is that it’s important to know (or decide) what the fingerstick results are for - and what action you will take as a result of the information.

If it’s just a single check each day to ‘keep an eye on things’ then, if your routine isn’t changing, you might wonder if less frequent monitoring would be just as effective. Perhaps once a week, or even less. 

Alternatively you might decide to stop the routine checks, and instead use the strips to interrogate various specific meals and foods to see how your body us coping with them and how your BG responds.You can take a reading immediately before eating, and again 2hrs after the first bite - ideally looking for a rise of no more than 2-3mmol/L.

If you find you have meals or particular foods that consistently ‘spike’ your glucose levels with a bigger rise than 2-3 you can consider reducing the total carbohydrate content with a smaller portion, or try swapping to a different source of carbohydrate. That way you can tweak your menu based on your own individual reaction to foods, rather than just on their reputation for whether or not they are ‘good choices’. Reactions to the same foods can be surprisingly different for different people, and you may find you have some surprises!


----------



## ArtyGranny (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you both. 

NotPink, I might follow your lead by purchasing an indoor treadmill or other exercise machine. Alternatively, I might rejoin a local gym after I have the booster jab. I used to enjoy alternating swimming with workouts plus periodic participation in classes. One of my sons bought me a tai chi exercise book and I fancy trying this in a live class if available. 

Everydayupsanddowns, I really appreciate your detailed suggestions. 

The GP telephone conversation was very uplifting. I no longer have to test my blood sugar at all but have decided to carry on doing so although just once or twice a week instead of once daily. I can also reduce my medication to one tablet daily. My HbA1c (and presumably reported results from finger-prick testing) indicate normal blood sugars which border on being "non-diabetic". I am to maintain the healthy diet and increased physical activity for another 6 months (at least). Blood tests (lipids, kidney functioning and HbA1c) are to be done again at that point to check if I have been able to maintain good control of blood sugar, cholesterol has improved and that other measures are still within the normal range.

I think that the Mediterranean diet (as described by husband and wife team Drs. Moseley and Bailey) is working well for me and recommend it to other people.


----------



## NotPink (Nov 13, 2021)

Well done. Sounds like you are really doing well. I continue to do occasional readings now just to keep a watch on BG levels as it reassures me. My friend's tai chi group was done outdoors in summer covid19 months but not sure if they are indoors now its colder.


----------



## ArtyGranny (Nov 13, 2021)

Thank you NotPink. I expect that my appetite will increase now that I am taking only 1 Metformin tablet daily and that I will need to be careful not to eat too much as a result. Frequently weighing myself each week and continuing to note the figures in a notebook should help me to bear in mind the ongoing need for portion control. 

Not having to prick my finger this morning - after doing so daily for the last 9+ months - feels very liberating. It's also great to be rather less concerned about the risk of having a hypo and other troubles. 

Did you take part in the outdoor tai chi class? As a gentle form of exercise, it's not likely to be particularly helpful, I suppose, but it would be nice to incorporate it into my activity routine. Solo practice in my lounge might be a bit embarrassing but our high hedge should ease the self-consciousness!


----------



## NotPink (Nov 14, 2021)

ArtyGranny
I have not taken part in tai chi classes but will do once they are outside again as it helps with coordination and mind.  It is good when you see some positive results from your hard work so keep it up. I don't run on the treadmill. I walk, starting slow and build up to a faster pace. 
Then I may go for a walk outside to get my Vitamin d. 
But each to his/her own and whatever works for you.


----------



## Jacinta (Australian) (Nov 14, 2021)

ArtyGranny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's good to know about the existence of this forum!


Hello from another Type 2 , love the progress I myself was diagnosed at a different doctors clinic then to the one I’m with now . My HBA1c went from over 100 down to 66 then current to 33 , my next diagnosis is middle of next month so I’m hoping I’ve stayed down low and not over . I’ve jumped from metrofirm 500g to 1000g back down to 500g so 1 tablet a night  on slow release as I have ibs . Im also controlling it with more strength training then cardio and a low carb diet it’s changed my life for the better , I don’t have cravings and i hardly eat unless it’s breakfast lunch or dinner and I try and make it a full filling meal so I don’t eat until later which works. I’ve lost weight aswell , I started at 83kg and im down to 69.6kg im hoping to go down to at least 60kg but we shall see when I get there  . I drink between 2-3 litres of water a day , I also like green tea and the flavoured water ones from the tea bags as I know it doesn’t affect me especially for summer . I also drink tea or coffee with unsweetened almond milk but soon will stop it as summer is about to hit where I am and I get sick from drinking it .  Enjoy the forum as it 100% helped me through this crazy crazy journey along with my nurse and doctor . We are here for you no matter what , ask any questions that come to mind and we will see if we can answer it for you  .


----------

